# Searching for a longer 23.8mm Seat Post for my KTM Eurostar



## West is the Best (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi all,
I sure would like to have a slightly longer seat post for this bike.
it is an odd size, 23.8mm (15/16). Is there such a thing out there?


----------



## 1motime (Sep 12, 2019)

If it is a straight tube and the frame has a standard pinch bolt.  (Can't see in the photos) have someone turn down a Stainless solid rod to size.  Solid aluminum might work depending on your weight.  Polish either and good as new and any length that you need!


----------



## West is the Best (Sep 14, 2019)

Good news, I was able to take the insert out of the frame and got a one inch post in.
However now the seat clamping mech. does not fit well over the new post and the seat moves no matter how tight I  crank it down; it  don't fit right.

One inchers are easy to get so I am getting one and a different seat. The seat has the KTM logo and looks cool but won't work with this post.


----------

